# Demented Dooby



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby has hit the hormonal stage with a vengeance this time! Wow, he's a little devil. At least I'm a bit prepared for it this time,but he's flying at us and attacking us. I can't do much with him at all at the moment. He's strutting his stuff with his wings held "heart shaped" whistling like a looney, but if you get too close........he goes straight into attack mode!! I hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

wow how old, and isnt this the 2nd time ?


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, I hope I don't have to go thro this with Tiki... he is such a love now. Good luck, hope it doesn't last long..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gotta love our hormonal boys right?  I'm sure he'll get over himself soon. You can try lengthening his nights and see if that settles him down a bit.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahh, I feel sorry for you! <_<

When my 2 boys (especially Jasper) go through hormonal stages, attacking is what they're best at. Hope Dooby goes off this hormonal thing really soon.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, I can say hugs has never attacked me before. Hormonal yas and strutting around with heart wings but deep down, he's just a momma's boy.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Dooby has hit the hormonal stage with a vengeance this time! Wow, he's a little devil. At least I'm a bit prepared for it this time,but he's flying at us and attacking us. I can't do much with him at all at the moment. He's strutting his stuff with his wings held "heart shaped" whistling like a looney, but if you get too close........he goes straight into attack mode!! I hope it doesn't last too long.


It really is a hormonal thing? Does this happen when he molts? Just want to know so I can prepare myself.


----------



## MyMo (Sep 20, 2008)

OH what is this??? Do all males go through this? I am about to get a boy or two in a few weeks. Please give me the details!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Lets hope he gets over himself soon and doesn't start seed kicking like Earl, what a mess!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont think jojo as gon through this r if e has its not too bad as long as he stays on my right hand side then i dont get biten or attacked lol


----------

